# 5.02 Acre Homestead 4bed, 2 bath home in southern WI



## tuckerfam4 (Apr 24, 2016)

My husband and I are looking to relocate and have a 5 acre serene country homestead with beautiful 2000 sq ft home to sell. We will be ready to move in a few months and wanted to see if there was anyone out there who is looking for a home with working homestead. WE have blackberries, strawberries, asparagus, red raspberries, sour cherry, mulberries, a prune plum and several apple trees planted. We also have started a Back to Eden garden with heirloom seeds. 

The home has 4 bedrooms (one has his and hers closets, another has a walk in closet and then there are two with standard closets). The basement is finished with the exception of the utility area where we keep the washer and dryer (I also have a clothes line). There is also a washer/dryer area in the upstairs if you prefer to do your laundry on the main floor. One bathroom has a beautifully tiled shower and tiled floors with a rain shower head. The second bathroom is going to be finished in tile as well. The kitchen has a large pantry, tile floor, granite countertops and an abundance of space. There are also a living room, family room and a room that could be used as a play room, sitting area or office. We will be installing new laminate flooring before moving. 

About half the property is woods and is great for wild edibles including deer and turkey. There is tons of wild black raspberries, blackberries, gooseberries, mulberries, wild grapes and more. 

Included will be the wood shed, the chicken coop, chicken tractor, about 10 hens and one rooster, rabbit cages if you want them and negotiable would be things such as lawn mower, utility truck, bass boat, stand up freezer, extra refrigerator, etc.

If you are interested, please PM me and I will get back to you.


----------



## tuckerfam4 (Apr 24, 2016)

I also forgot to include that we are about a minute from the Sugar River, about 2 minutes from the Sugar River State Trial for biking, walking or horseback riding, and we are very near river tubing and camping opporunities. There is also plenty of space for other animals such as goats, sheep, pigs, turkeys, etc. We are located about 35 minutes from Madison, about 20 minut5es to Monroe and about 30 minutes to Janesville. And we are asking $299,900.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds like we're neighbors!

I'll pass along your info to some friends who are thinking of moving.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Photos would be nice


----------



## tuckerfam4 (Apr 24, 2016)

Unfortunately, it isn't quite ready for photos. The kitchen and bathroom still need trim, I have painting to do and window treatments and the upstairs bathroom hasn't been updated. It isn't bad, by any means, but we are up scaling the home some. It is only 20 ys old and everything from the roof to water heater, pressure tank, high efficiency washer and dryer, carpet, dishwasher, microwave, gas stove and fridge have all been updated within the last few years. I will post photos as each room is completed. Also forgot to mention wild plums in the woods. Also has a large 12' x 20' deck finished in composite. And the home is brick on the exterior. Oh, and a 4 car garage with remotes and keypad entry.


----------

